# HT oder Fully für xterra, adventure race und Alpenquerung



## Berghüpfer (9. Juli 2012)

Hallo miteinander, 

ich benötige Eure Hilfe, um mir ein neues MTB zu kaufen. Bisher fahre ich ein altes Ghost Miss mit ziemlich durchgeschlagener Gabel - sprich: das Einsteiger Bike ist am Ende und jetzt will ich was richtiges!

Kosten bis 2000 EUR. Ich bekomme 30% auf Cube und Scott. 

Ich fahre v.a. mit meinem Freund, der ziemlich flott auf einem Fully unterwegs ist. V.a. bergauf ist unser Leistungsunterschied ziemlich groß - bergab muss er zwar auch warten, aber ich fahre auf dem Hardtail so ziemlich alles (nur eben langsamer...), da stört mich der Unterschied nicht so. 

Ich bin 1,63 m, wiege 58 kg (was heißt: Ich mache meine Komponenten eigentlich nicht kaputt). Ich verzweifele an der Frage, warum die sportlichen "Lady Bikes" meistens genauso schwer und schlechter ausgestattet sind als die "Men Bikes"... Fahrt Ihr alle Herrenmodelle?

Zweiter Punkt: Als Hardtail käme ich an die 10kg, z.B. mit Carver Pure Carbon 120 (http://www.carver.de/index.php?id=55&tx_products[uid]=84). 

Ein Fully in der Preisklasse wiegt da meistens schon eher 11,5 kg, z.B. Cube AMS 100 Super HPC Pro (http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a54213/ams-100-super-hpc-pro-carbon-blue.html?) oder Scott Contessa Spark 25. 

Mein Freund behauptet, die 1,5 kg spüre man kaum und ich solle mir ein Fully kaufen. Ich denke, dass bei meinem geringen Gewicht/Kraft 1,5 kg ziemlich viel sind... was denkt Ihr? Hardtail oder Fully?

Anwendungsbereich: Wir nehmen an Adventure Races teil (d.h. moderates Off-road Gelände bis zu 10 Stunden), Xterra (30 km off-road) und fahren am Wochenende gerne Alpensingletrails (gerne auch mit Teilseilbahnunterstützung ;-) 

Kurzfassung: Frauenfrage: ist bei uns 1,5 kg Gewichtsunterschied wichtig genug, um den Komfort eines Fullies gegen ein HT zu tauschen? Habt Ihr Tipps für ein Fully mit Damen Geometrie, das superleicht daher kommt? Ich brauche keinen Rahmen, der auch bei 120 kg noch steif ist...

Vielen herzlichen Dank


----------



## scylla (9. Juli 2012)

1.5 kg merkt man schon, vor allem wenn man hinter jemand Schnellerem her hechelt , aber auch im Handling bei der Abfahrt. 
Einen Punkt solltest du dabei allerdings nicht unterschätzen: die Ermüdung. Beim Hardtail kriegt man einfach viel mehr Schläge ab, die man per Muskelkraft "abdämpfen" muss, und muss mit Körperbewegung vieles ausgleichen, was am Fully der Dämpfer für einen erledigen würde (= Fully verzeiht mehr kleine Fehler). Man muss also vor allem im technischen Gelände sowohl bergauf als auch bergab viel mehr arbeiten, vor allem wenn man schnell unterwegs ist. Auf Asphalt ist's natürlich egal, bzw. im Zweifel das Hardtail sogar eher überlegen... aber das wollt ihr ja nicht fahren. Die Ermüdung am HT kann die 1.5kg Gewichtsunterschied imho also mehr als wett machen. Ich hab z.B. ein Fully und ein HT die ungefähr gleich schwer sind, mit gleicher Bereifung und mit derselben Gabel vorne drin... wenn ich mit beiden Bikes dieselbe Runde fahre bin ich mit dem Hardtail deutlich erledigter, v.a. wenn ich den Anspruch habe, mit dem HT gleich schnell zu sein!

Wenn's dir also vorrangig um Speed auf den Trails und ums Mithalten mit deinem Freund geht, greif zum Fully!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (9. Juli 2012)

_Scott Contessa_ Spark


----------



## scylla (9. Juli 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> _Scott Contessa_ Spark



Größe S: ausverkauft 

außerdem haben die neuen Spark so einen komischen Knick im Sitzrohr (= evtl Sattel nicht voll versenkbar)


----------



## Pfadfinderin (9. Juli 2012)

Der Sattel ist sicher nicht voll versenkbar, weil ja die Dämpferaufhängung mitten durch´s Sattelrohr geht, welch bescheurte Konstruktion!
Ich würde dir auch zum Fully raten, gerade wenn du gern Singletrails fährst. Du kannst einfach bei gleicher Geschwindigkeit viel kontrollierter fahren. Ich würd mal sagen, dass du das Kilo nicht so unbedingt merkst, solange du dein Rad nicht schieben oder tragen muss. Ich würde mir halt wirklich richtig leichte Laufräder draufmachen, das ist, was du beschleunigen musst, da merkt man wirklich 100g ganz eklatant. Aber leichte Laufräder kosten extra Geld.
Wenn du natürlich richtig schnell fahren willst, ist schon ein Carbon Hardtail das Bike 1. Wahl, aber die Prioritäten kannst nur du selber setzen.


----------



## Berghüpfer (9. Juli 2012)

Habe mir jetzt nochmal ein paar Bikes angesehen: Was haltet Ihr vom Canyon Nerve XC 8,0 W (http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2559) in XS? Das scheint mir vom Gewicht noch so das leichteste in der Preiskategorie zu sein...

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Antworten!


----------



## scylla (9. Juli 2012)

ausstattung wie immer beim canyon recht ordentlich. an den versendern wirst du nicht vorbei kommen, wenn du ausstattungstechnisch (und damit auch beim gewicht) das maximum fürs geld rausholen willst. 
negativ ist halt, dass du's nicht probefahren kannst. bei radon könntest du auch noch schauen, z.B. http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Skeen-8-0_id_18419_.htm


----------



## Martina H. (9. Juli 2012)

... das Canyon in XS ist, was die Überstandshöhe angeht, nicht deutlich kleiner als das S - schau Dir mal die Rahmendaten an: Sitzrohr 410/420 

... nur mal so als Denkanstoss...


----------



## Berghüpfer (11. Juli 2012)

Danke für die Ratschläge. Ich habe jetzt mal das Canyon in XS bestellt - muss dann halt nächste Woche testen, ob mir der Rahmen nicht zu klein ist... bin schon so gespannt!


----------

